
DNS TTL violations in the wild, measured with RIPE Atlas - fanf2
https://labs.ripe.net/Members/giovane_moura/dns-ttl-violations-in-the-wild-with-ripe-atlas-2
======
LinuxBender
They should also mention the bots on VPS providers that enumerate DNS non
stop. They don't even look at TTL's. There are bots on AWS that hammer my name
servers continuously for the same records, despite my 24 hour TTL.

